# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Videos and experiments with guns..!!!

## Sp guns

Hi.! I am Spyros from Greece..i have a saiga 410 shotgun and a fx indy bullpup 25 cal airgun..i love making videos and experiments with them..!! Lets put our videos here and talk about them..!!

----------


## Sp guns

What will happen if you shoot a spray near fire..????

https://youtu.be/KvQj3RrFC74

----------


## Sp guns

This is how you can save your girlfriend life with a airgun...!!! ( if you want to do that...)

https://youtu.be/1YdsR_xltzg

----------


## Sp guns

Can water balloons stop bullets..!!! The result is amazing..!!!

https://youtu.be/nVXGxSYHVZw

----------


## Sp guns

How many eggs can stop a 25 cal pcp airgun..???

https://youtu.be/QdilhsEXBaE

----------


## Sp guns

If you wear some pieces of plexiglass are you bulletproof..???

https://youtu.be/owktSvVwCW4

----------


## Sp guns

Hi.! I built a new target with my father and i am trying to shoot it at 200m.!!



https://youtu.be/lt-oVpXAACE

----------


## Barefoot

:Thumbsup:  your having a blast!

----------


## Sp guns

> your having a blast!


Thank you my friend..!!

----------


## Bud

Very entertaining!

----------


## Sp guns

> Very entertaining!


Thank you soooo much..!!

----------


## tiroatedson

Looks hard case...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sp guns

[QUOTE=tiroatedson;477255]Looks hard case...


Hi.!! This is good or bad.?

----------


## MB

> Hi.!! This is good or bad.?


It's good! πολύ καλά.

----------


## Sp guns

> It's good! πολύ καλά.


Thank you very much..!να εισαι καλα.!

----------


## Bud

I liked the one with the girlfriend and the dynamite, you don't normally get that kind of drama in a shooting video.

----------


## Sp guns

> I liked the one with the girlfriend and the dynamite, you don't normally get that kind of drama in a shooting video.


Hahaha,thank you my friend..!!

----------


## gonetropo

loved the video

----------


## Sp guns

> loved the video


Thank you..!! Tomorrow i will upload a new one..!!

----------


## Sp guns

What shotgun have more penetration power..?. The 12g or the 410..??


https://youtu.be/vZYbzNyA-zo

----------


## Sp guns

I have seen to a lot of movies people that take cover behind a car when someone is shooting them..!! Is that a smart thing to do..?? Lets see..!!


https://youtu.be/BSQJfeikrbU

----------


## Sp guns

Are shotguns safe for home defense.! Lets see.!


https://youtu.be/NiHppaidFfQ

----------


## Sp guns

Can a refrigerator protect you from a shotgun..??


https://youtu.be/CYhbuqN8Ngs

----------


## Sp guns

Have you ever shoot a basketball..??


https://youtu.be/j-jYlXxIEWA

----------


## Sp guns

I am firing with my airgun a live 12 gauge shell..!!


https://youtu.be/eHWcGpb-jCw

----------


## Sp guns

Potassium pellets..!!


https://youtu.be/D6iX5Bgl6_w

----------


## Sp guns

Trick shot with a fx indy bullpup..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Homemade explosive targets..!!

----------


## Blisters

Hah brilliant sp, you are having so much fun!! Very jealous of the warm weather you have ( & the decent ouzo...)
What do you hunt for over there?
I have liked and subscribed

----------


## Sp guns

> Hah brilliant sp, you are having so much fun!! Very jealous of the warm weather you have ( & the decent ouzo...)
> What do you hunt for over there?
> I have liked and subscribed


Thank you so much my friend..!!!!!!!!! You like ouzo.? Hahaha...here we hunt birds , jack rabbits , wild boars ...we have deers too but is forbidden to hunt them..!! Thank you again..!!

----------


## Blisters

Yeah bud, love the good ouzo but we dont get any decent stuff here just cheap hangover inducing piss water

----------


## Sp guns

> Yeah bud, love the good ouzo but we dont get any decent stuff here just cheap hangover inducing piss water


Ohhhh thats bad....

----------


## Sp guns

Homemade bulletproof vest..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Trick shot..!! Ricochet at water..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Potassium pellets win..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Split a bullet in half with a knife..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Shoot out candles with a airgun..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun go through a tire..??

----------


## Sp guns

Pillow silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## Sp guns

Homemade bulletproof vest that can stop a 12g slug..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Wooden pellets..!! No leathal pellets..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can you play tennis with a shotgun..??

----------


## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a windshield..??

----------


## gonetropo

thats one hell of a powerful airgun, whats the specs on it? pellet weight and velocity etc.

----------


## Sp guns

> thats one hell of a powerful airgun, whats the specs on it? pellet weight and velocity etc.


Hi my friend..!! I used the baracuda pellets 31gr and it has 950 fps...thank you..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can you save your hanging friend with a shotgun..??

----------


## Sp guns

Shooting butane canisters..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Bottle silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## gonetropo

410 is still a big slug, you need to try something smaller and preferably subsonic

----------


## Sp guns

> 410 is still a big slug, you need to try something smaller and preferably subsonic


I tried to find subsonic slugs but I couldn't...thank you ..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Blowgun fun..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Will an axe split a 12g slug in half..??

----------


## gonetropo

its going to be a real bastard of a job cutting kindling with that axe now

----------


## Sp guns

> its going to be a real bastard of a job cutting kindling with that axe now


Hahaha...i think i will use another...thank you..!

----------


## Sp guns

Can you unlock a car with a shotgun..??

----------


## gonetropo

nice one, looks like you parked it in new zealand though because someone stole your wheels

----------


## Sp guns

> nice one, looks like you parked it in new zealand though because someone stole your wheels


Hahahahahahahaha....thank you my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Wil a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car window..??

----------


## Sp guns

Backstage mistakes..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can flint pellets start a fire..??

----------


## Sp guns

Oil filter silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## gonetropo

you are only silencing the muzzle blast, as soon as the projectile leaves it breaks the sound barrier and causes a supersonic "crack" so thats one of the reasons it wasnt that quiet. if you used subsonic loads it would be a big difference

----------


## Sp guns

> you are only silencing the muzzle blast, as soon as the projectile leaves it breaks the sound barrier and causes a supersonic "crack" so thats one of the reasons it wasnt that quiet. if you used subsonic loads it would be a big difference


Hello..!! I tried to find subsonic slugs but I couldn't..!! Thank you.!

----------


## Sp guns

Can a pan save your life..??

----------


## gonetropo

Merry Christmas Spiros, lookinf forward to the 2017 videos

----------


## Sp guns

> Merry Christmas Spiros, lookinf forward to the 2017 videos


Merry Christmas my friend..!! I appreciate your help..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Will a 25 cal airgun pellet go through a car door..??

----------


## Sp guns

Can a 12g slug bust open a lock..??

----------


## gonetropo

good to know if i get wheel clamped at the mall  :Wink:

----------


## Sp guns

> good to know if i get wheel clamped at the mall


Hahaha...hi my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Can bullets ignite gasoline..??

----------


## Sp guns

Water balloon silencer..!! It works..??

----------


## Sp guns

Can a lighter save your life..??

----------


## Sp guns

Tree vs slugs..!! Who wins..??

----------


## Sp guns

Airgun bullets..!! Worth it..??

----------


## Sp guns

Oil filter silencer VS bottle silencer..!! What is better..??

----------


## gonetropo

nice one !

----------


## Sp guns

> nice one !


Thank you very much my friend..!!

----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns



----------


## Sp guns

Easy homemade landmine..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Yukon photon xt night vision scope..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Rubber buckshots..! It works..??

----------


## Sp guns

12g bang stick..!

----------


## Sp guns

Airgun pellets buckshots..!!

----------


## Sp guns

Chrono the fx indy bullpup 25 cal..!!

----------


## Sp guns

How much energy can kill a pig..??

----------


## Sp guns

Shooting my cast 410 slugs..!

----------


## Sp guns

Homemade rubber slug..!!

----------

